
Mark Zuckerberg has been talking about privacy for 15 years - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/21/facebook-ceo-mark-zuckerbergs-statements-on-privacy-2003-2018.html
======
juststeve
yeah if this really takes hold, the whole model is stuffed

~~~
vfulco
Couldn't happen to a more manipulative bunch, the faster the better

